# Played with Born Of Osiris last night(gear report).



## paintkilz (Apr 5, 2010)

was pretty fun. ive seen BOO multiple times before and played with Oceano a few times..


but BOO's gear was insane. they were playing powerballs through a vader for the new guitarist(he was the 17yr old that replaced chris story in ASP) and BFR JP7, while Lee played his prestige 6 and his LACS 7 with a powerball through an orange 412.

also talked with their drummer as we all went my house afterwards for the after party.

they apparently already have the next album wrote, and its all 7 but a few the drummer said. and we talked about their tuning and whatnot...

apparently they play CGCFAC for their 6 tuning, and if i heard him correctly will be using Open G tuning for their 7? maybe he means GCGCFAC to work with what they do now?

Oceano is using the standard 6505..not sure for cabs they used Boos..1 guy played a Schecter 7, and the other a Schecter 6.

All in all was sweet, the kids destroyed it for my bands set. was awesome. and now i have new pics wit my 7! and i was thoroughly impressed with BOO and thought they were way cool...i honestly wasnt their biggest fan, but man their drummer is insane!!!!

im sorry i didnt get any pics of the LAC...once i asked him about it, Lee was like you have be a SS.org user, and told him of course..hes actually on here too...lurking hahaha...


----------



## helly (Apr 5, 2010)

I dunno about BoO, but for Oceano, here goes:

Nick, Jimmy and Jason all got new Schecters over the weekend, Nick got a Blackjack ATX Solo 6, Jimmy got the Blackjack ATX C-1 FR, and Jason got the Raiden Custom 5. As far as I know, no 7 strings are being played by Oceano on tour, unless they borrowed from BoO or Danza. Had a chance to play all of them, every one is fucking unbelievable. Way better fit and finish than I've seen from factory Schecters, perfect fretwork, setups, just unbelievable. Made me like Schecter again, assuming I could snag an endorsement. 

As far as rigs, Nick has his 6505+ in the live-in rack, Vader 4x12. As for rack gear, he runs a Sonic Maximizer, Furman power conditioner, Korg rackmount tuner, and I think that's it, unless I'm forgetting something, or he's added anything to his rig between leaving on Saturday night and now. I know he was looking at Sennheiser for a wireless.

I think Jimmy is borrowing a rig on tour, and I'm not sure what Jason's full rig is.


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2010)

Still just seems crazy to me that the drummer writes all the material for Born Of Osiris.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 5, 2010)

im dont listen to BOO but dam i didnt know they had a 17 year old
dats crazy


----------



## budda (Apr 5, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> im dont listen to BOO but dam i didnt know they had a 17 year old
> dats crazy



They do?


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ya Jason Richardson formerly of All Shall Perish..He replaced Chris Storey..personally i think he is alot better than chris storey and at such a young age


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 6, 2010)

budda said:


> They do?



Yea, the new guy. Same dude that replaced Chris Storey in All Shall Perish last year. Fucking monster of a player


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 6, 2010)

helly said:


> I dunno about BoO, but for Oceano, here goes:
> 
> Nick, Jimmy and Jason all got new Schecters over the weekend, Nick got a Blackjack ATX Solo 6, Jimmy got the Blackjack ATX C-1 FR, and Jason got the Raiden Custom 5. As far as I know, no 7 strings are being played by Oceano on tour, unless they borrowed from BoO or Danza. Had a chance to play all of them, every one is fucking unbelievable. Way better fit and finish than I've seen from factory Schecters, perfect fretwork, setups, just unbelievable. Made me like Schecter again, assuming I could snag an endorsement.
> 
> ...



right on they all came over to my house afterwards..i couldnt remember any of their names though...the kid with the 6505 in the rack got hit in the face with a mic, and i think broke his nose...was crazy..i didnt know them really, the last time i played with them when they came through and still had the other guitar players...

i could of swore the guy with te way longer hair was playin a schecter 7, but i might be wrong, why would they go to 6s?


----------



## helly (Apr 6, 2010)

The dude with the way long hair is Jimmy, formerly of The Beholder.

The other guitarist with the 6505 in his rack is Nick. The reason they both went with 6s is because neither have experience playing extended range guitars, so with the first endorsement offered guitar they wanted to go more conventional incase they found they didn't like 'em. Trust me, I tried to talk the both of them into it.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Apr 7, 2010)

ewww powerballs...

That's cool that they're adding a low G and playing 7s for the new album. That + Joey Sturgis producing should make for something interesting...

Oh, and Lee's Ibanez 7 isn't really a LACS, is it? I thought it was just customized to be a different color than stock.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Apr 7, 2010)

Chelseadevil21 said:


> Ya Jason Richardson formerly of All Shall Perish..He replaced Chris Storey..personally i think he is alot better than chris storey and at such a young age



Judging from what exactly? I mean, Jason is obviously talented, but none of us have heard anything he's written yet...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 7, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Judging from what exactly? I mean, Jason is obviously talented, but none of us have heard anything he's written yet...



Bingo. He's great at playing other people's stuff, but that isn't everything.


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 7, 2010)

that Lee guy said it was a LACS. i asked if it was just a modded 1527, and he said its a full blown custom.


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds like cool gear, but I honestly can't stand either band's music.


----------



## Stressed123 (Apr 7, 2010)

i have heard the whole new boo album
and jasons 2 songs.

they are really good. alot of insane riffage and shredding. this new boo album is going to top everything.


----------



## icedogs41 (Apr 7, 2010)

Stressed123 said:


> i have heard the whole new boo album
> and jasons 2 songs.
> 
> they are really good. alot of insane riffage and shredding. this new boo album is going to top everything.


 

o____0. not sure if i can believe you.

LEEEK DAT SH1TTT


----------



## Stressed123 (Apr 7, 2010)

you dont have to believe me! but i have on a few occasions. 
its going to be around 45 minutes long. lee wrote some songs cameron wrote the majority and i think jason wrote like 2.


----------



## dutchguts (Apr 8, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> right on they all came over to my house afterwards..i couldnt remember any of their names though...the kid with the 6505 in the rack got hit in the face with a mic, and i think broke his nose...was crazy..i didnt know them really, the last time i played with them when they came through and still had the other guitar players...
> 
> i could of swore the guy with te way longer hair was playin a schecter 7, but i might be wrong, why would they go to 6s?


 

That night was fucking sweeeet! Your neighbors hated us im pretty sure haha.


----------



## Stressed123 (Apr 12, 2010)

he plays a john petrucci guitar


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 12, 2010)

Im jealous you got to play with BOO and oceano 
but yeah i wish i was as good as him (jason), considering we are the same age. and BOO has the next album writtin?!?!? GET IT OUT NAOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Apr 12, 2010)

They still have to meet with Joey Sturgis for recording/mixing, and since Joey is producing you can guarantee some of their songs will end up changing between now and when the final versions come out...


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 13, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> They still have to meet with Joey Sturgis for recording/mixing, and since Joey is producing you can guarantee some of their songs will end up changing between now and when the final versions come out...



Well sure they have to record/mix, i just meant go to the studio naowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so we dont have to wait 


and @paintkilz whats your bands name??


----------



## metal_tones (Apr 13, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Well sure they have to record/mix, i just meant go to the studio naowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so we dont have to wait
> 
> 
> and @paintkilz whats your bands name??


By These Hands. It's in his sig. Here ya go; http://www.myspace.com/fromcitizentosoldier


----------



## LadyKiller (Apr 15, 2010)

new album by BOO? how can this be? They released their 2nd record this year! How fast can they write a record? Cannot believe that. Sorry


----------



## LadyKiller (Apr 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> Still just seems crazy to me that the drummer writes all the material for Born Of Osiris.


Who told ya this?


----------



## Stressed123 (Apr 15, 2010)

LadyKiller said:


> Who told ya this?



its true. hes a GOD


----------



## MikeH (Apr 15, 2010)

Their drummer writes pretty much everything. Obviously the other guys chime in, but he creates the foundation. Dude's been playing music since he was 3, so it's not out of the question.


----------



## LadyKiller (Apr 17, 2010)

Stressed123 said:


> its true. hes a GOD


sorry but you have to attest that.


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 17, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Well sure they have to record/mix, i just meant go to the studio naowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so we dont have to wait
> 
> 
> and @paintkilz whats your bands name??



from citizen to soldier



metal_tones said:


> By These Hands. It's in his sig. Here ya go; http://www.myspace.com/fromcitizentosoldier



thanks...i think my sig was all messed up when you tried to help me out there..by these hands was my old band...more grind and spazzy..new one is like a thrashy modern death band..but we always play 7s...im building an 8 though..so add us to your 7+string user bands!


i forgot all about this thread, figured it dropped to the bottom of the forums...



nah tyler- i think my neighbor is cool now..weve had so many after parties now with rowdy ass bands i figured he would of said something by now...


----------

